# From London to Dubai - flatmate hunt :)



## Victoria_Anne_B (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi, 

Graduate moving from London to Dubai in September with current company. Accom budget 72,000 UAE - Looking for western flatmate, to split costs with so that we can get nice place. Location – flexible, ideally want modern pad with balcony/ communal pool if pos ! Very sociable although not total party animal (2 nights per week – not 6!) 

Minimal contacts in Dubai (friends of friends etc.) so looking for nice friendly flatmate to explore with.

Get in touch if you are nice and normal! 
Thanks all!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you looked at Dubizzle?


----------

